# anoiting over starfish?



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

I was about to place my hedgie in my bathroom sink for a short bathtime. so i have these little starfish next to my sink for deccoration, and while i was filling up the sink he kept raming them, and then biting them, and then licking them. i had kept pulling him away, turning him around, but i guess he just took a fancy to the starfish, because no matter how much i tryed to deter/distract him from going back, he just wouldn't budge. finally the last time i was about to pull him away, he started to anoint :roll: 

anyone else have a weird thing their hedgie likes to anoint over?


----------



## vbno1 (Mar 27, 2011)

mine fully anointed for the first time tonight over cottage cheese


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

That's hilarious! Rolo anointed over my boyfriends work boots once. :lol:


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Norman hasn't anointed over anything weird, but for a little guy who hardly ever anoints, I found it weird for him to do it over something so mundane and that he's been exposed to countless times. He climbed up my chest one evening and just started chomping on the collar of my shirt. Not little nibbles, but full on chewing like it was bubblegum. I asked him what he was doing and all he did was look up at me while continuing to chomp away. He stopped once briefly to see if I wanted a bite, but then kept at it. After getting enough, he anointed like crazy until he leaned too far back and tumbled down my chest into my lap. So back up he went. He did this four times in a row. My collar was soaked with hedgie slobber by the end. :lol:


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

Bar soap, Grass, Towels, Hands


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

My husbands smelly socks, b.o. smelling shirt, clean shirts. I heard they anoint because they want to use that smell to deter predators. I can guarantee that my husbands socks would :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi's anointed with my HAIR once :|
I guess my hair was smelling especially fragrant that day... He crawled up into my hair and before I knew what he was doing, I felt hedgie spit all over my neck and hair >_<;


----------



## Eotheod (Nov 30, 2010)

Pillowcases. New ones, old ones, freshly washed and folded ones, dirty ones, ones on the pillow.... it doesn't seem to matter to Taka.. Sheets or blankets? Nah. Gotta be pillowcases. :?


----------

